
What if the Bitcoin bubble bursts? - DiabloD3
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21722841-latest-frenzy-tulipmania-gold-rush-or-dotcom-boom-what-if-bitcoin-bubble
======
eriknstr
> It is hard to argue that those buying cryptocurrencies are unaware of the
> risks

Well, it certainly was in the beginning but I think at present time bitcoin
has had so much coverage in mainstream media that certainly a lot of people
have put their money in bitcoin without much understanding as to how any of it
works.

I've had a few people ask me about blockchain and I've given them some handy
links.

A couple of people have asked me about whether or not they should buy bitcoins
and I say the same thing to everyone; don't invest any money in anything
unless you're prepared to lose that money.

I've seen what happens when you offer technical support to friends and family.
They mess it up and then it's your fault because you touched the machine last,
right. Yeah I'm not going to be the scapegoat to blame for the ill-advised
investments done by someone else. Least of all for free.

